# Mason CFJCo's 1858



## idigjars (Dec 31, 2004)

These are my favorite quart Mason CFJCo 1858's.  []

 Sorry the pic isn't better.  Is there somebody out there that can start a thread on taking good pics?  Take care all.


----------



## Maine Digger (Dec 31, 2004)

What's wrong with your picture? I think everyone here would be in agreement that you have posted a great picture - great colors, great bottles![]


----------



## Fruit Jars (Dec 31, 2004)

I agree, very nice CFJ jars!!


----------



## craigc90 (Dec 31, 2004)

Those are some real real nice jars[8D]


----------



## S.C. Warner (Jan 2, 2005)

Very beautiful! Great picture too! 
 Thank-You!

 s.c.


----------

